# Drake 's the best?



## riseng (Jan 10, 2011)

I think so! He's the best out! Anybody agree? Post your Favorite songs or the current song you're listening to, I'm listening to Drake - I'm ready For you


----------



## dam612 (Jan 10, 2011)

hes garbage


----------



## riseng (Jan 10, 2011)

dam612 said:


> hes garbage


 Lmao, you serious? Well who do you like to listen to? 
P.S. Your Tyrone Biggums had me rolling for a koo minute. I'm on. Just chillin', relaxin', and staring at the ceiling. I'm also thinking of the most wonderful person ever with the bestest smile ever. Her smile makes happy, her laugh makes my day. We aren't together but that might hopefully change. Sometimes in class, well her class (I ditch mines just to see her), we occasionally glance at each other and hold gaze then we both look away kind of embarrassed. I think I might be in love. Either that or whatever I'm on just really enhance my feelings for her. Because I only really ever see her when I'm on.


----------



## Kobethastoner (Jan 10, 2011)

Drake isnt that much of garbage I like him but he aint as good as bigigie pac waka flocka or gucci


----------



## pocw94 (Jan 10, 2011)

lol the mo fuckas might make tons of dollars and what not be the cash money millionaires but they all suck him and hes whole crew, its the old school mo fuckas wo have it dailed in lyrical masterminds like wu and nas , listen to zion i that mo fuka can make and thiig work and amplive makes him the illest beats , but its all about what your in to


----------



## riseng (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol, everytime I listen to Gucci or Waka I swear my IQ drops. All i hear is "BURHH!!!", "BRICK SQUUUAAAADDD!!!", "WAKA!!", "FLAKA!!", and "BAO BAO BAO" 40x. Ahah.


----------



## Kobethastoner (Jan 10, 2011)

U are the funniest nigga I seen on this site


----------



## Kobethastoner (Jan 10, 2011)

riseng said:


> Lol, everytime I listen to Gucci or Waka I swear my IQ drops. All i hear is "BURHH!!!", "BRICK SQUUUAAAADDD!!!", "WAKA!!", "FLAKA!!", and "BAO BAO BAO" 40x. Ahah.


Thats just u they r the sickest niggaz out there now


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 11, 2011)

Kobethastoner said:


> Thats just u they r the sickest niggaz out there now


Wat up Kobe im Reax, you must live under a rock talking like that.

download some benefit, aesop rock, living legends

and then try and compare gucci or "WACK"a to music


----------



## alberts (Jan 11, 2011)

I do dislike his tunes


----------



## klassifyme (Jan 11, 2011)

drakes a fag,lil wayns sucks too he's been saying the same rhymes over and over again for like 15 years but all of a sudden hes hot. give me some brotha lynch, x-raided, mac dre, west coast rap is king


----------



## Kobethastoner (Jan 11, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> Wat up Kobe im Reax, you must live under a rock talking like that.
> 
> download some benefit, aesop rock, living legends
> 
> and then try and compare gucci or "WACK"a to music


 True that, I am a rocker but I still listen torap and hip hop mostly


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 11, 2011)

Kobethastoner said:


> True that, I am a rocker but I still listen torap and hip hop mostly


dont label yourself either it makes you an easy target.

i actually sing/play guitar myself but honestly you need to veer away from that mainstream babble, its honestly there just to build a false ego and make you clouded.


----------



## riseng (Jan 11, 2011)

Kobethastoner said:


> U are the funniest nigga I seen on this site


Yeah, girls tell me that all the time. Ahah, not trying to be cocky. Also, I was listening to Drake from the start of his career, before he became famous. So how could I not think he's the best?


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Jan 11, 2011)

riseng said:


> Yeah, girls tell me that all the time. Ahah, not trying to be cocky. Also, I was listening to Drake from the start of his career, before he became famous. So how could I not think he's the best?


drake? really...c'mon i can think of 50 better rappers

he is like half r and b anyways...


----------



## riseng (Jan 11, 2011)

mr.swishas&herb said:


> drake? really...c'mon i can think of 50 better rappers
> 
> he is like half r and b anyways...


RnB is my thing. I get high and talk to girls when I'm listening to Drake. I chill to Drake and Wizz. Girls like the Drake songs and the Wizz songs also give you this type of swag that girls like. Don't get me wrong though I listen to them Because I like their music, not because I want the attention of girls. I keeps it real. For all I care, those girls can get lost if I'm not in the mood or if they aren't relaxed.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 11, 2011)

im was i fan of drake but after listening to him over and over his style getss annoying as fuck ... and his flow is the same in every song

"blah blah blah blah love ,
blah blah blah blah dove,
blah blah blah blah, 
(insert punchline here),

He needs to switch it up every once in a while 


Some of the newer artist i like are Wiz, B.o.b., CyHi tha Prince, 

OH and for the record Dolla's "Closer to my Dreams" > Drakes "Closer to my dreams"


----------



## riseng (Jan 11, 2011)

Well I think it just depends on the person. Dolla's *"Closer to my Dreams" is the type of music I'd listen to while I'm hustling. **Drake's "Closer to my dreams" is what I'd listen to if I was just chilling. Iono, music for me is based on my mood.
*


----------



## jrobz911 (Jan 12, 2011)

drake is shit im embarrassed he comes from toronto listen to canibus hes the man 

he came out with a new mixtape called Deathwish its iller then any other he made and he speaks nothing but the truth

he has a Phd...how many rappers have that?? hes a friggin doctor for christ sakes


----------



## riseng (Jan 12, 2011)

Damn bruhh. That's some shit. I think the girl I like , likes me. Too bad I'm too shy to talk to her. And now I'm here high. I'll talk to her tomorrow hopefully. Her smile makes me happy! Her laugh makes my day! I think I'm in love!!!! Yuuhpp!!! Drake is the thing to listen to right now. I've been to Toronto . It was cool.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 13, 2011)

drake is a whiny ass sounding motherfucker. like hes gonna cry while trying to sound exactly like weezy.


----------



## don2009 (Jan 13, 2011)

You like Drake???????? You got to be in middle or high school youngin go on myspace with drake corny ass lol Like a sprang ankle I aint nothing to play with. Fuckin dumb I cant belive he is consider hot WOW! time has change and im in my 20's


----------



## metalp (Jan 14, 2011)

I hate people like you honestly. There are hundreds better than Drake but all you listen to is pop so you consider drake the best out of his crappy young money gang.

I will say he's OK, but there are better if you look.


----------



## VER D (Jan 14, 2011)

please go kill yourself drake cocksucker


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 15, 2011)

VER D said:


> please go kill yourself drake cocksucker


 omfg. lol
+rep


----------



## riseng (Jan 15, 2011)

Damn I didn't know Drake wasn't liked around these parts. lol, Is Trey Songz not liked around here also?


----------



## beardo (Jan 15, 2011)

How can he be the best is WAX is the best?
[youtube]x59gzDx3j6E[/youtube][youtube]er8HBGqbmWQ[/youtube]
[youtube]_7TPcGksW5M[/youtube][youtube]pnvBdw84Jc8[/youtube]


----------



## Straight Sativa (Jan 15, 2011)

Only one worse in YM than Drake is Lil Twist and not by much. There's at least 100 mc's in the game right now who are betta.


----------



## beardo (Jan 15, 2011)

Straight Sativa said:


> Only one worse in YM than Drake is Lil Twist and not by much. There's at least 100 mc's in the game right now who are betta.


 like I said


beardo said:


> How can he be the best is WAX is the best?
> [youtube]x59gzDx3j6E[/youtube][youtube]er8HBGqbmWQ[/youtube]
> [youtube]_7TPcGksW5M[/youtube][youtube]pnvBdw84Jc8[/youtube]


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 15, 2011)

No drake aint the best but he must be doing somethin right + he kills tracks... Who the fuck is this WAX muthafucka? IMO if u aint atleast famous u cant be the best.. We aint talkin about who could potentially be the best its about IS the best. If ya fav rapper didnt atleast sell 500k on his/her last album and aint hot on datpiff who cares... And as far as Youngmoney concerned birdman worth over 5-600million and weezy over 200mill so they st8 lol...


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 15, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> No drake aint the best but he must be doing somethin right + he kills tracks... Who the fuck is this WAX muthafucka? IMO if u aint atleast famous u cant be the best.. We aint talkin about who could potentially be the best its about IS the best. If ya fav rapper didnt atleast sell 500k on his/her last album and aint hot on datpiff who cares... And as far as Youngmoney concerned birdman worth over 5-600million and weezy over 200mill so they st8 lol...


 
Really ?? of course they have money but that doesnt make them the best 
Soulja boy has money but he's far from the best 
They might be the "best" at advertising and marketing but they are far from the best lyricist 
wayne is ok but all he does is use similes and metaphores anybody can do that its his delivery that makes him a good rapper
"Young Tunechi or young Tuna fish" WTF?? that doent even make sence but it rhymes and he knows people arent listening to lyrics anymore 

like eminem said in his song "syllables" "Its about a hot beat and a catchy hook ,nobody listens to lyrics anymore"


Drakes fan base is mostly females and males under the age of 20 this is why he's so "Hot" rite now 

And as far as you saying if your not famous you cant be the best 
That is one of the stupidest things ive ever heard 
most main stream rap sucks anyway, they're tons of underground artist yet to be discovered and some that will never go mainstream because the industry is so fucked up


and im 20 so its not like im an old head that grew up off run dmc or something lol


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 15, 2011)

Drake's allright. Not enough of the softer more R&B artists out these days. Growing up therewas a whole buncha good music like that and it was cool. Blackstreet, Keith Sweat, Jodeci and lots more. Most of the artists mentioned are old man I've been listening to Benefit and canibus for over 10 years and they are definately past their peak or not even making music anymore. Also, they are sort of in a different category than hip pop like drake does. And how could wax be the best if herbal T is the best!?  

Here's some more good hip hop artists:Ugly Duckling, classified, Glue, Braille, Copywrite, Kenn Starr, Supastition, Oddisee, Thesaurus, cunninlyguists, Qwel and proof off the top of my head.


----------



## beardo (Jan 15, 2011)

KushXOJ said:


> Really ?? of course they have money but that doesnt make them the best
> Soulja boy has money but he's far from the best
> They might be the "best" at advertising and marketing but they are far from the best lyricist
> wayne is ok but all he does is use similes and metaphores anybody can do that its his delivery that makes him a good rapper
> ...


 Thanks for saying it better than I could...I try not to negitive comment on anyone elses music but making money and having tallent are two diffrent things....not saying it's the best video with a high budget and celebs or that it's going to be #1 on the charts and if you buy a t-shirt everyone will know who he is or that your friends are listening to it to...but listen to the lyrics on this....hear what is actually said and you will see that their is a lot more talent and skill in this than in a lot of the better known artists.
[youtube]er8HBGqbmWQ[/youtube]


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 15, 2011)

KushXOJ said:


> Really ?? of course they have money but that doesnt make them the best
> Soulja boy has money but he's far from the best
> They might be the "best" at advertising and marketing but they are far from the best lyricist
> wayne is ok but all he does is use similes and metaphores anybody can do that its his delivery that makes him a good rapper
> ...


What!!!! R u serious? soulja boy lol is worth 15-20 mil thats not close to 200 Million let alone 600million lmao...And what do u mean the ONLY reason he is hot is because of ppl under 20 ? do they not count cuz u say they dont? if he selln any records someone thinks his lyrics are decent but since he has gottn rich sellin records apparently alot of ppl like his music lol. U must be the ultimate judge of music bcuz the rappers u put down are not only topping the charts but on bet,mtv,mtv2,oxygen,fuse shit they mite be on cmt who knows i dont watch that channel.They r not only on the channels but get days dedicated to them. So if sellin platinum records makin hunderd of millions, and bein on every major music channel and radio stations across the world doesnt make u the best lol what does? Your opinon LMAO come on bro!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 15, 2011)

beardo said:


> Thanks for saying it better than I could...I try not to negitive comment on anyone elses music but making money and having tallent are two diffrent things....not saying it's the best video with a high budget and celebs or that it's going to be #1 on the charts and if you buy a t-shirt everyone will know who he is or that your friends are listening to it to...but listen to the lyrics on this....hear what is actually said and you will see that their is a lot more talent and skill in this than in a lot of the better known artists.
> [youtube]er8HBGqbmWQ[/youtube]


I feal what u sayn i love underground shit i grew up on screwd n choppd shit from texas.. chamillion,paul wall, slim thug, 50/50 lil twin the whole wreckin yard, ugk and shit like that and as much as feal they music if they aint got the record sales to match that big talk they only the best at my house! lol
And your right makin money and talent r two diff things but if your rich from any service you have talent, ppl bein broke with talent shouldnt take anything away from that...


----------



## riseng (Jan 15, 2011)

For the most part some of the things you guys said are true. If the music has a good beat I'll listen to it, but the lyrics have to be good too.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 15, 2011)

riseng said:


> For the most part some of the things you guys said are true. If the music has a good beat I'll listen to it, but the lyrics have to be good too.


 but if you like drake, fuck what others got to say. stay be true to yourself and dont be a follower. i never knew so many people hate drake lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 15, 2011)

and i aint buying record sales equals or means a mc is the best. it means they have mainstream appeal and good marketing and publicity. if record sales mean the best than backstreet boys were beasts back in the day. imo some of the best mc's or most lyrical never got close to selling a million records.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 15, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> What!!!! R u serious? soulja boy lol is worth 15-20 mil thats not close to 200 Million let alone 600million lmao...And what do u mean the ONLY reason he is hot is because of ppl under 20 ? do they not count cuz u say they dont? if he selln any records someone thinks his lyrics are decent but since he has gottn rich sellin records apparently alot of ppl like his music lol. U must be the ultimate judge of music bcuz the rappers u put down are not only topping the charts but on bet,mtv,mtv2,oxygen,fuse shit they mite be on cmt who knows i dont watch that channel.They r not only on the channels but get days dedicated to them. So if sellin platinum records makin hunderd of millions, and bein on every major music channel and radio stations across the world doesnt make u the best lol what does? Your opinon LMAO come on bro!


 

im not putting them down i listen to drake, kanye ,wayne, boosie, gucci, b.o.b., wiz khalifa, short dawg, mac dre , jay-z, webbie , old school hip hop , pimp c , cyHi da prince i don't just listen to one style of music...
im just saying they're better artist out there lyric wise but they don't get any radio play so they havent blown up yet i was listening to wiz before he even blew up ..when he was "underground" doing his thing 


TUPAC for example was a great lyricist 
but many people didnt like him just because of the thug life image he portrayed 
if you look at tupacs lyrics 
its like poetry not just similies and metaphores 
which is why he was one of the best IMO 
but we all have different taste in music so 
to be honest the 'Best' rapper/artist will always be an "opinion"

and if you want to talk money they dont make "600 million" off they're music they make that money from smart buisness moves and investments jay'z for example he's a great artist but an even better buisness man 


I led the debate team in high school bro i can do this all day lol


----------



## beardo (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah tupac was one of the best East Coast rappers for sure.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 15, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> and i aint buying record sales equals or means a mc is the best. it means they have mainstream appeal and good marketing and publicity. if record sales mean the best than backstreet boys were beasts back in the day. imo some of the best mc's or most lyrical never got close to selling a million records.


First off u act like its nothing to have mainstream appeal and great marketing. And as far as backstreet boys i wasnt a fan but i can say they were beasts! How can u say other wise? Every fan they had spent plenty of money on not only cds but mechandise out the ass!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 15, 2011)

KushXOJ said:


> im not putting them down i listen to drake, kanye ,wayne, boosie, gucci, b.o.b., wiz khalifa, short dawg, mac dre , jay-z, webbie , old school hip hop , pimp c , cyHi da prince i don't just listen to one style of music...
> im just saying they're better artist out there lyric wise but they don't get any radio play so they havent blown up yet i was listening to wiz before he even blew up ..when he was "underground" doing his thing
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe u can jus not very well, i was not only the capt of my debate team but a debate letterman but thats nothing... Im a DAD, I can do this all day! But i wont cuz im also getn BORED. Those PPL will stay rich regardless of opinon and hopefully the ppl u love sell some records so u have more to back ur self up than tears for ppl who dont get radio play. O yeah... i knw the Best rapper in the world.. No one has ever heard of him or his songs but he is better than anyone who has ever went mainsteam or platinum.. FACT! The lyrics r the best way better than the stuff millions enjoy worlwide!!!! LMAO what a joke! And that what u sound like!


----------



## chuck taylor (Jan 15, 2011)

If u really think drake is the best i want some of what your smokin for sure. cuz u must be high.


----------



## riseng (Jan 15, 2011)

When I'm high Drake is even better! I smoke some heavy indica then just stare at the ceiling and just chill out while listening to Drake. Basically, get baked then chill out. lol


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 15, 2011)

Kobethastoner said:


> Thats just u they r the sickest niggaz out there now


I'd have to disagree. I mean, everyone has their opinions, but I think those niggas are shit. I find that I can relate more to witty rap, or deep lyrics. These rappers have neither. They do, however, have banger beats.


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 15, 2011)

Tobe honest, Atmosphere is my high rap.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb_ueL2sJ80


----------



## beardo (Jan 16, 2011)

Kobethastoner said:


> Thats just u they r the sickest niggaz out there now


 Whats wrong with them??? do they have sickle cell? that sucks....that dude from mobb deep has that shit he was sick as shit one of the sicckest for sure...I hope their doing allright
Eazy E was the sickest of all time


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 16, 2011)

beardo said:


> Whats wrong with them??? do they have sickle cell? that sucks....that dude from mobb deep has that shit he was sick as shit one of the sicckest for sure...I hope their doing allright
> Eazy E was the sickest of all time


lololololol


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 16, 2011)

yep slug is one of the best of all time.


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Jan 16, 2011)

slaughterhouse is doing work...


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 16, 2011)

drake is fuckin banging and his bars are sik


----------



## riseng (Jan 16, 2011)

"Waka Waka Waka FLOCKA! Flocka Flocka Flocka WAKA! BAO BAO BAO!" 20x then
"Flame!" lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 16, 2011)

[youtube]iFiPANvxfDg[/youtube]

Its sad that this song is actually better than most of their music lol


----------



## riseng (Jan 16, 2011)

Lmao, the Waka part was hella realistic.
[video=youtube;Bpq1oKOd9nE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpq1oKOd9nE&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh+div-1r-3-HM[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 16, 2011)

mr.swishas&herb said:


> slaughterhouse is doing work...


 this is true too. ortiz has been rippin shit. and wocka flocka or whatever his name is looks like the goofy ass kid off keinen and kel, old ass show lls.


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhVWa_ayJIU

This is my hustling music.


----------



## janegayle (Jan 16, 2011)

*Drake have the most wonderful person ever with the best smile ever. ** Her smile makes happy, her laugh makes my day. We aren't together but that might hopefully change.*


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 17, 2011)

janegayle said:


> *Drake have the most wonderful person ever with the best smile ever. ** Her smile makes happy, her laugh makes my day. We aren't together but that might hopefully change.*


I'm not quite sure what to say about this.


----------



## riseng (Jan 18, 2011)

This is my hustling song and smoking song.
[video=youtube;Lj3DxJcQAIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj3DxJcQAIg[/video]
Every person I sell to wants me to smoke it with them lol.


----------



## VER D (Jan 18, 2011)

fuck all music now in days especially rap commercialism killed that shit easily if u like a new rap artist then i have to give u a simple fuck you cuz u have to asimple minded fooled to actually love that shit n wanna jam that shit its just pure nonsense if mother fuckers thought shit back in the day was destroying youth then shit now n days is murdering em man n what suck even more n pisses me off is even good rappers are starting to fall victim to this bullshit mother fuckers call music


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2011)

KushXOJ said:


> [youtube]iFiPANvxfDg[/youtube]
> 
> Its sad that this song is actually better than most of their music lol


this is funny as hell...buncha dumb motherfuckas makin some wack ass music.



Dominathan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhVWa_ayJIU yeah my boy put me on to him last year. he spits some dope shit.
> 
> This is my hustling music.


----------



## ...... (Jan 23, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> this is true too. ortiz has been rippin shit. and wocka flocka or whatever his name is looks like the goofy ass kid off keinen and kel, old ass show lls.


lmfao hahahaha.I want some fucking orange soda now.

I think drake is trash but his beats are hot.So I just wait for a rapper I like to spit over one of his beats.I like lil wayne,nicki minaj and some of birdman.If you like drake dont be ashamed.

Now waka flocka,gucci and the rest of them are fucking retarded but there beats are hot.


----------



## vrainoire (Jan 26, 2011)

Kobethastoner said:


> Drake isnt that much of garbage I like him but he aint as good as bigigie pac waka flocka or gucci


lmao did you really just put Biggie 2pac Waka Flocka and Gucci man in the same sentence??? beyond that did you refer to Gucci and Flocka as good??? you must really be baked out of your freakin mind!!


----------



## smokecat (Jan 26, 2011)

riseng said:


> I think so! He's the best out! Anybody agree? Post your Favorite songs or the current song you're listening to, I'm listening to Drake - I'm ready For you


Oh man... Drake is the worst. I understand the girls you like listen to him... and so you do, and you probably wear skinny jeans cuz you think the ladies think it's fly. But they don't, they wonder how any man with a set can fit them in those jeans and why a man is listening to chick music.. No offense dude but for real Drake is a joke. Check out some real shit... https://www.rollitup.org/music/377210-thread-hip-hop-heads-10.html


----------



## vrainoire (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## smokecat (Jan 26, 2011)

vrainoire said:


> thanks for the link


you're welcome


----------

